# Indian stick insect help- Not eating



## Tigerstar8999 (Sep 1, 2017)

So two of my stick insect eggs hatched a couple days ago, and although from one source I read that stated they should start eating on the day they hatch, mine have not eaten for 3 days- one seemed to be drinking the wet paper towel I placed in there. They are on the plant, but haven't made an effort to eat? Is this normal, or what should I do? Btw there is a potted Ivy plant for their food source.


----------



## daysocks (Nov 25, 2016)

I have little experience with Indian Stick Insects, but Black Beauty babies only start eating from already broken leaves - have you tried snipping a bit off some of the leaves to get the scent in the air?


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Try different leaves such as bramble and privet.


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Their mouth parts are not strong enough to chew through the leaf's exterior, they would usually start eating where the adults have started chewing the leaves.

Cut the edges of a few leaves with a pair of scissors and place the mini-sticks as near to the freshly cut edge as possible


----------

